# 2011 MIDWEST Z FEST Oct 13-15 OKC



## jeanz (Sep 18, 2011)

*Register Now for Midwest in the Midwest!*
Sheraton Hotel & Reed Conference Center
($85 room rate through September 29th for Wed-Sat nights)
Midwest City, Oklahoma
_*Thursday: *_ Hallett Track Day 8am-5pm; Welcome Cookout 6pm-9pm
*Friday:* Dyno Tuning 8am-12pm; Route 66 Wine Country Cruise 10am-???; Thunder Valley Raceway Drag Racing 7pm-Midnight
*Saturday:* Car-Show 9am-2pm; Awards Banquet 6pm-10pm

Visit www.midwestzfest.com for more information and registration.

Z You There!


----------

